# Upgrading In-Laws - HR21 and H24 Setup SWM MRV



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay, so I did my HR24 then the in-laws came out and used it. They got hooked so I'm going to do a self upgrade for them. DirecTV want's $261 (Yeah, OH HELL NO DIRECTV!) for it and that's just insane for what will cost me about $135 given I already have a spare SWM LNB for the slimline and just need a power insterter and H24 receiver. My question is, do I need a BSF for the HR21-100 or am I golden. LNB does not have a green dot.

Here's the equipment:

DVR is an HR21-100
New LNB is a SWM-SL3 with no green dot
New HD receiver is an H24

SO!!!!

Step 1:

New LNB to convert from the AU9-SL3 to a SWM AU9

Step 2:

Do I need a band stop filter? (Which is really my only question on this)

Step 3:

Dish -> Splitter

Port 1 -> DECA-> HR21-100
Port 2 -> Power Inserter->H24
Port 3-> DECA Insert (Optional)
Ports 4-8 (Spares and capped)

Step 4:

Have DTV add H24 and MRV.

Step 5:

Reboot everything and enjoy.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

At $4 or so, put one in!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Put a BSF between the splitter and the LNB. Also, since you have a lot of unused ports on the splitter, put the PI on a port by itself. That will prevent you from having any issues with the PI being in-line with a receiver that seems to crop up for some people.

- Merg


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Better to use a 1x4 splitter with only three ports in use. Also make sure the PI connects to the red power passing port.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sungam said:


> Better to use a 1x4 splitter with only three ports in use. Also make sure the PI connects to the red power passing port.


While "smaller is better", if you stay within these it should work fine:


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks peeps.


----------

